# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Cb Green Cornuta.... Finally lol

## GeorgiaBulls

I've been wanting one of these for a while now.
I'm glad to say it was worth the wait.
This little guy is beautiful and an awesome eater 
Let me know what u think.

----------


## Sherry

He is too cute!!! I like the cornutas, they are my favorite! (I love the horns)

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Gorgeous Cornuta Bart!!!

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

Thanks for the comments Sherry and Grif!!

----------


## Namio

Congrats Bart!  You got a beautiful healthy looking frog!  How big is this little guy? It looks to be a tad smaller than 2 inches maybe?

----------


## frogsanity12

Where did you get that green little guy from?

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

Namio- Thanks, ur just about right on.. I haven't measured him yet but ya he's right around 1.5-2in

Jason- I really just got lucky. I check the for sale section, as well as other classifieds on the web, multiple times a day for stuff I might be interested in and was lucky enough to find this guy while he was still available. I got him from coastal20/Adam.

----------


## JIvoryII

Very Nice!!!

----------


## Lija

soooo pretty!!!!!!!

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

Thanks for the compliments Ivory and Lija.

----------


## Kira Hudson

do they get as big as a cranwelli
very pretty lil one btw

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

Ya they are about that size..
I've heard from some that they get bigger than ornates but I really don't think that's the case, tho I could be wrong.
Thanks for the compliment.

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

A couple without the flash..
The lighting is a little off so this isn't a true representation of the color
The true color is somewhere between these and the pics with the flash.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> A couple without the flash..
> The lighting is a little off so this isn't a true representation of the color
> The true color is somewhere between these and the pics with the flash.


Very VERY GREEN!!! He's just STUNNING!!

----------


## Lija

you know what, this is not healthy! I keep opening this thread to just look at the pictures and hoping one day will get the same green one  :Smile:  there is no help for me, and i thought no more frogs, but when you guys keep posting pictures of such amazing frogs....  well....

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

Grif- Thanks
Lija- lol, I used to do the same thing when people would post up green cornutas.
I'm glad u like him/her.

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

I love this guy... He's eating 4+ large crickets almost everyday.
Unfortunately he won't take night crawlers, I'm in the process of trying to get a dubia colony started tho.

----------


## lorenjas

Bart,

Have you tried cutting up the night crawlers? I know it's a pretty basic tip, but until I made the pieces smaller my young green Cornuta seemed scared of them / wouldn't take them. When I made them about the size of the crickets she was eating (which she hunts on her own, as she does most things except pinky move which aren't active enough) she was much more accepting, although it still takes some trying at first. Hopefully that helps!

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

I tried cutting them, maybe I wasn't making them small enough.. Thanks for the tip, I'll cut them smaller tonight.

----------


## PaulyMolitor

Im usually happy for owners getting a new pac but this just makes me jealous. DAMN YOU BART HALL! DAMN U 2 HELL!!

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

Lmfao.. I feel ya, I was starting to get that way when I'd see people posting their new cornutas. It would make me crazy jealous.

----------


## Lija

> Im usually happy for owners getting a new pac but this just makes me jealous. DAMN YOU BART HALL! DAMN U 2 HELL!!


My point exactly! Bart do you realize I'm planning trip to states just to get a frog when Mike will have babies? I need to figure out some other reason so people won't think I'm too crazy :lol:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Im usually happy for owners getting a new pac but this just makes me jealous. DAMN YOU BART HALL! DAMN U 2 HELL!!


Try not to swear so much when you post. You can be banned for it.

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

Lija- I can't think of a better reason to come lol

----------


## Namio

You guys need to see a shrink because you all are crazyyyyy~! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Eddie Munster

Awesome looking frog!!! I want one!!!

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

Thanks Eddie!!

----------


## Lija

> Lija- I can't think of a better reason to come lol


 me too :lol:

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

Lol  :Frog Smile:

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

:Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:

----------


## Lija

Bart that is not nice :lol:

----------


## mikesfrogs

I want it

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

Lol..

----------


## Lija

> I want it


   wait a minute  :Smile:  - that is what I'm getting from you next spring, remember  :Frog Smile:

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

:Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:   :Frog Smile:

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

BUMP  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Lija

i hate you Bart :Frog Smile:

----------


## Kira Hudson

> You guys need to see a shrink because you all are crazyyyyy~!


namio bet you have more frogy freand the all of us  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

> i hate you Bart


Lmao..

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

Had to send it to the top one last time lol  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Kira Hudson

:AR15:  :AR15:  :AR15:  :Angel:

----------


## Pluke

> Had to send it to the top one last time lol


You sir, are shameless. lol. Nice frog though.. it's a must have for a pacman collection.

----------


## Lija

I'm getting on a plane and stealing it from you! you've asked for it

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

Lmao to u all lol

----------


## Heather

Beautiful frog!  :Smile:

----------


## coastal20

Wow he is looking awesome, Glad that he went to a good home.

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

Heather- Thanks

Chase- Thanks for letting me get him. He's been doing really well, eats great and seems to be perfectly happy  :Frog Smile:

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

Wow... 1200 views, even if half of them are from me lol. Thanks everyone for checking out this little guy..  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Maharg

> Wow... 1200 views, even if half of them are from me lol. Thanks everyone for checking out this little guy..


Thats what happens when you bump a thread a dozen times lol. In all seriousness though, it is a really cool frog.

----------


## Lija

> Wow... 1200 views, even if half of them are from me lol. Thanks everyone for checking out this little guy..



and another half are from me :lol:

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

> and another half are from me :lol:


Lmao..

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

> Thats what happens when you bump a thread a dozen times lol. In all seriousness though, it is a really cool frog.


Lol  :Frog Smile:

----------

